# Fat Burning Large Mucles or Low weight Hi Reps



## Tb1836 (Sep 30, 2018)

So just getting back to the gym and would like some different points of view. I know larger muscles will eat fat in the body to maintain themselves. So is it better to train to build that way or low weight, hi rep and  burn it off via cardio training. Mind you, I'm 40 years old, 6'5", 289#, 33% bf.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 30, 2018)

Both.

Diet is 95% what’s going to lower your body fat.

Lift heavy with compound movements. This will keep your body from losing muscle while your calories are lower.

Cardio or anything that gets your heart rate and breathing up will burn more fatty acids then glycogen.

At high bodyfat levels it’s not really necessary since your body will use the stored fat for energy while replenishing the glycogen used by muscles. It’s helpful when your pushing your body beyond what it wants to do.

edit: didn’t mean to sound overly technical but it gives you enough details to google further if you care to know. The last part was meant to say your body will naturally shuffle what it needs to in order to use whatever food your eating to take care of it’s needs so it doesn’t matter if you’re taking more from column A or column B. It’ll rebalance it.


----------



## HDH (Sep 30, 2018)

Muscles do not eat fat in the body.

I train the same way cut or bulk. I let my diet determine the difference.

If you are 40, I would suggest somewhere in the middle. Getting older sometimes requires doing what's best for long term health and staying injury free. If you do decide to go the heavy route, start slowly.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 1, 2018)

At what bf % would you say it is a good idea to look into hrt?


----------



## Elivo (Oct 1, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> At what bf % would you say it is a good idea to look into hrt?


Bf does not play a part in determining if you need to go on trt. 

Thst is going to depend on your test levels and how you personally feel.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 1, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> At what bf % would you say it is a good idea to look into hrt?



Any bf%.  If you need it, you need it.  If you don't, you don't.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2018)

HDH said:


> Muscles do not eat fat in the body.



Start with that.

Then start thinking about what a calorie is, how your body uses it and how it stores it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2018)

I see where you are going with this.......It would not work out in the end.  Diet will be king for weight loss.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 1, 2018)

snake said:


> Start with that.
> 
> Then start thinking about what a calorie is, how your body uses it and how it stores it.



This is why I am asking. I appreciate it. 

Started the clean eating 10 days ago. Just getting the energy to get back to the weights.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 1, 2018)

gymrat I understand that for sure. Diet is above all, well my mind is the hardest to get to change. That is for the physical work. Diet is pretty easy for me actually.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 1, 2018)

Have you downloaded MyFitnessPal yet? That’s the best place to start getting your new habits going...


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2018)

Just eat healthy and start to train and find a routine that you enjoy, anything else you can change down the line. Your primary goal right now is to just get into a routine wether it’s high reps or low reps the best one for you is the one that your going to stick too.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> gymrat I understand that for sure. Diet is above all, well my mind is the hardest to get to change. That is for the physical work. Diet is pretty easy for me actually.



workout wise, id do HIIT cardio before and after your lifting.  

ex

15min HIIT, 45/55min lifting, 15min HIIT

something like that plus a good diet will melt away lbs.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks. I can do some hiit for sure. I have access to a good class setting for that. Free too so even better.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 3, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> workout wise, id do HIIT cardio before and after your lifting.
> 
> ex
> 
> ...



I just want to let you know I tried this today gymrat....I don’t like you now :32 (18):


----------

